# היותו



## Marcoss

?מישהו יכול להסביר לי איזה כלל משתמשים כדי לבנות את המילה "היותו" ומה משמעותה
תודה​


----------



## ks20495

The word "הֱיוֹת" has two meanings:

1. The שם-פעולה (gerund) of the verb להיות/היה Example: .לא יכולתי לסבול את *היותי *הילד הנמוך בכיתה 
_I couldn't stand *my being* the shortest kid in the class._​
When used like this, "היות" conjugates like any other noun, except that it cannot be plural. (היותי, היותך, היותכם and so on.)​
2. A synonym for "מפני ש..." (because, since)
Example: .*היות **ש*הייתי נמוך, לא שיחקתי כדורסל 
_*Since *I was short, I did not play basketball_​
When used like this, "היות ש" is a fixed saying and you do not have to conjugate it.​


----------



## origumi

I think that technically speaking it's "infinitive construct". This form is very common in modern Hebrew and yet most people would have difficulties with words like היות. The reason is that infinitive construct in modern Hebrew is practically always preceded by one of the ב-כ-ל-מ letters, mainly ל. Ask about *ל*היות and magically it becomes the most trivial word.


----------



## ks20495

אתה צודק לגמרי..זה המקור המוחלט. טעות שלי


----------



## origumi

ks20495 said:


> אתה צודק לגמרי..זה המקור המוחלט. טעות שלי


 
מקור _נטוי_ (infinitive construct) ולא מקור מוחלט (infinitive absolute). שאר ההסבר שלך (לגבי דרכי השימוש) מצוין לטעמי. אוסיף רק ש"היותו" = "ההיות שלו" (גם אם זה נשמע מגושם). ההטייה ברורה לדוברי עברית אבל עשויה לבלבל תלמידים.

דוגמאות:

==> לא טוב *היות *האדם האדם לבדו - מקור נטוי. מזהים את זה למשל על ידי הוספת "ל". אם מקבלים את שם הפעולה, "להיות", סימן שזה מקור נטוי. זיהוי נוסף על פי האפשרות להטות (היות -> היותו).
==> *היה* היה פנס בודד בקצה שכונה - מקור מוחלט. מזהים את זה על ידי הצמדה של המילה לפועל בהוראתו הרגילה. אם מקבלים משהו סביר (שָמור תשמור, היה יהיה) זה כנראה מקור מוחלט.


----------



## Marcoss

אני מודה לרזרה שלכם, אבל עכשיו יש לי יותר ספקות ממה שהיו לי בהתחלה
?א- איך אני "בונה" את מילה היות 
?זה אותו דבר כמו לבנות המילה סגור מהמילה לסגור
.ב- אין לי מוזג מה זה מקור _נטוי _ו _מקור מוחלט_ 
?זה יותר מדי לבקש הסבר על הדברים האלה
?אולי משהו שיודע ספרדית גם יכול להשתתף
תודה מראש
מרקוס


----------



## yuval9

Marcoss said:


> אני מודה לרזרה שלכם, אבל עכשיו יש לי יותר ספקות ממה שהיו לי בהתחלה
> ?א- איך אני "בונה" את מילה היות
> ?זה אותו דבר כמו לבנות המילה סגור מהמילה לסגור
> .ב- אין לי מוזג מה זה מקור _נטוי _ו _מקור מוחלט_
> ?זה יותר מדי לבקש הסבר על הדברים האלה
> ?אולי משהו שיודע ספרדית גם יכול להשתתף
> תודה מראש
> מרקוס


ה.י.ה is the verb "to be" (sometimes  in hebrew, ה changes to י, or י changes to ו)

i'll try to explain it with  analogy, using the root ר.צ.ה
because in both roots the last letter is ה

עבר: היה (כמו רצה)
 היתה (כמו רצתה)
היו (רצו)
etc.

בזמן הווה (present) לא משתמשים בכלל שפועל הזה. אבל בשביל שתדע ההטייה היא "הווה" (כמו השם של הזמן)

עתיד: יהיֶה (ירצֶה)
תִהיה (תרצה)
יהיו (ירצו)
אֶהיה (אֶרצה)

ציווי: פשוט תוריד את האות הראשונה (א,י,ת או נ) מהציווי
הֶיֶה חכם! (be smart)

שם פועל:
להיות (כמו לרצות)
​


----------



## ks20495

> ?א- איך אני "בונה" את מילה היות



אתה מכיר (או מבין) את המושגים הדקדוקיים "שורש", "גזרה", ו"בניין"? ואם לא בדיוק, אז אתה מבין איכשהו איך יוצרים מילים בעברית? אם התשובה היא לא, נראה לי שההסבר המפורט של יובל לא ממש יעזור.



> .ב- אין לי מושג מה זה מקור נטוי ו מקור מוחלט



בעברית מודרנית, משתמשים ב"מקור הנטוי" וב"מקור המוחלט" לעיתים רחוק   מאוד. אני אפילו שכחתי מה ההבדל ביניהם. תמצא אותם בעיקר בתנ"ך. 



> ?זה אותו דבר כמו לבנות המילה סגור מהמילה לסגור



אם הבנת את מה שכתוב בקטע הראשון, אז תמשיך לקרוא. אם לא, אז הקטע הבא רק יבלבל אותך. 

"היות" ו"סגור" שניהם נטיות של בניין פעל.

אבל, הם נטיות שונות. ה"משקל" (התבנית שממנה אנחנו יוצרים את המילה) של "היות" היא "פְּעוֹל" וה"משקל" של "סגור" הוא "."פָּעוּל".

למרות שהמשקלים לא אותו משקל, הפונקציה של התצורה (היצירה) היא אותה פונקציה: שמים שורש (ס-ג-ר או ה-י-ה) בתוך תבנית של תנועות (פָּעוּל או פְּעוֹל), וכך יוצרים מילה שלמה.   

תבקש תרגום אם לא הבנת משהו.


----------



## mediterraneo24

Esta palabra "היותו" como preguntaste al principio, significa algo como  "el hecho de que algo/alguien es/está algo". No es la explicación mas  académica yo sé, pero para que lo entiendas. Y esta palabra se conjuga  como sustantivo hebreo. por ejemplo:
הוא ניצל את היותו הבוס ופיטר את כולם
Se aprovechó del hecho que era el jefe y despidió a todos".
על אף היותה אישה
a pesar de que es mujer

היות tambien podría significar el estado civil, conyugal, la edad etc, el  estado en que está la persona.
 מאז היותי ילד אהבתי חיות
desde que era niño me gustaban los animales
מאז היותה רווקה etc..

 היות ו tambien puede significar por cuasa de, y en este caso no se  conjuga, como en el ejemplo que dió ks: 
Example: .*היות **ש*הייתי נמוך, לא שיחקתי כדורסל 
_*Since *I was short, I did not play basketball
_
no voy a entrar en los detalles de toda la grmática porque la verdad es  que no la entiendo mucho, este post se ha vuelto en algo muy profundo,  ademas mi español no es para tanto.. espero que te haya servido


----------



## Marcoss

תודה רבה לכולם
אני למדתי הרבה
חקרתי ולמדתי מה זה מקור נטוי, מקור מקור מוחלת ופְּעוֹל


----------



## origumi

Just remember that these forms are not frequently used in modern Hebrew as they were in biblical times.


----------

